
Reliable Investing for Smart People - smsanko
https://incomeclub.co/
======
smsanko
Hi - I'm Sergey, Founder/CEO at IncomeClub.

I came up with the idea of IncomeClub for one great mission: to create a
simple, efficient and customer-friendly alternative to traditional fixed
income investing systems.

Bond investing is not sexy as a stock investing, but it provides a reliable
return, and it’s only an investment approach if you have a goal with a defined
time horizon.

Will try to answer as many questions here as I can.

